# Too late to start crate training



## JD baby (Oct 2, 2010)

My puppy is 13wks old and ive had him for a week now, is it too late to start crate training? 

He is no problem through the day but at night he will go on the floor as he wont make any noise when he needs to go so I dont know, which I know is not his fault and I dont blame him for it.

Any thoughts are welcome 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I had to crate train (Flynn below) at over two yeas of age because he recently had a hip replacement, so I think you'll be okay with your pup.
I started by getting in with him, then feeding him in there, then closing the door for a few mins and gradually built it up. He had to stay in for six weeks solid and now likes to go in there to sleep. I only had two weeks to get him used to it and he's a 57kgs nutter at times but he settled fine.

Good luck.


----------



## JD baby (Oct 2, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I had to crate train (Flynn below) at over two yeas of age because he recently had a hip replacement, so I think you'll be okay with your pup.
> I started by getting in with him, then feeding him in there, then closing the door for a few mins and gradually built it up. He had to stay in for six weeks solid and now likes to go in there to sleep. I only had two weeks to get him used to it and he's a 57kgs nutter at times but he settled fine.
> 
> That is brilliant, thanks very much


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Your puppy should be fine - but you will have to build it up bit by bit. 

Just a warning - he might still wee in his bed without letting you know. A crate might not necessarily fix this for you. The theory is that dogs don't like to go in their beds, but Charlie goes in his from time to time and just lies back down and goes to sleep. 


What you could do is set an alarm every few hours in the night and go down to let your dog go to the toilet. Take them outside even if they've left presents inside for you to clean up. Praise lots if they go outside and put them straight back to bed until the next alarm.

This might teach your dog to hold it as they know you will eventually come and let them out. And they get a nice treat if they go outside instead of inside.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

IMO....any dog of any age SHOULD be able to adapt to a crate. ALL my foster dogs have to be crate trained from day 1 for the safety of my own dog until such time as their true character is revealed (this often takes up to a month or more once they feel confident with myself).

start slowly... feed the pup in the crate. close the door for short periods at a time, gradually building up to overnight. if puppy gets distressed in any way whilst in his crate, talk to him gently until he is calm BEFORE removing him so that he doesnt learn that making a fuss will get him an early release. 
stuffed kongs, toys, and a warm blanket should always be in the crate. the crate is to be seen as a place of safety not a prison cell from the dog's point of view.

i always cover my crates at night. the darkness helps the dog/pup settle much quicker and may even get you an extra half hour in bed in a morning
:thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

My last pup was 12wks when i got her and took to it well. You need to make it his special place. Set it up with his snuggly bed and if you cover it with a throw on it makes it like a den. Although initially i dont think i would because he will need to see you and he might feel trapped or not want to enter. I would also get some new toys and some really nice chewy treats and keep these special things for the crate. Initially i would just set up with door open and leave it and see what he does. Then put a new chew and toy in the back of it again just put it in and ignore it. If you can get him to enter himself so much the better. I would also start feeding him in there. Again just get the food ready and place his bowl in the back. This all i would do for 1st day or so. I would also get treats and casually throw them in here and there. He should chase in after them. Keep the door open. When you have progressed to laying down in there this where chews come in then you can start shutting the door for 5mins then 10 and so on. If you can take him for a walk first or play in the garden hes more likely to be tired and relaxed to settle with a chew then go to sleep.


----------



## JD baby (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, I think the crate is the way forward. 

Its so hard to know what to do for the best, Im so glad I joined this forum


----------



## caninemad (Oct 4, 2010)

I've just taken on a 5 month old pup and hes taken to the crate very well. I have made it a happy place for him to be so i give him his dinners and treats in it. He is only in it of a night so i know he is safe. Its huge really and meant for a large dog, my pup is a cavalier cross, but he is very well behaved in it. He did wine a little for the first few nights but after making sure he had been out for a wee  he goes to bed and any noise he made was ignored. He is now nice and quiet when its bedtime :thumbup:


----------



## LearnDogTraining (Sep 9, 2010)

I had mine train for over 6 months old and he proved me right that crate training him was not too late for him. I think you will do good with your puppy since yours is much younger than mine when I started the idea. But you have to make sure that you will give him the best crate trainer ever.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Never too late to start crate training.


----------

